# new rims



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)




----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice! I'm hoping to get new rims soon. *steals yours*


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

can't see the pic


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

It's geocities. Just right click the broken image, copy the URL and paste it into your address line. (I had to do that)


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Niice....simple, yet effective. I like it. *I need some wheels too. *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nice, I have those same rims (Motegi MR-7's, right?). Are those 17"?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great man.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

18's


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

DAMN your ride looks ill....I like it alot man--makes me want 18s... It looks wet too.....


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the rims but they are getting hella popular around here. EVERYBODY has them. I'm partial to the MR12s


----------



## dante81_98 (Jun 14, 2002)

i love the car man! so it has 18" rims. What size tires? Is it droped? If so how much? thanks for the info and nice car man.
laterz
chad


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

215 35R18 Nitto Nt 150 with 2" lowering springs from sprint.


----------

